# Streamstown Dawn



## Ponymad1369 (18 August 2016)

Hi my friend is looking for info on her ponies past. It's a grade 1 Connemara 10 years old and is officially measured as 148cm. It's grey with darker grey legs. He's called Streamstown Dawn and was imported from Ireland at some point but not sure as to when. Any info appreciated thanks xx


----------



## Zero00000 (19 August 2016)

http://www.allbreedpedigree.com/streamstown+dawn

http://www.connemaraponysales.com/sales/pony/view/id/5937/catalog/13/lot/250

http://www.sukuposti.net/hevoset/streamstown-dawn/1024927
This one has breeder as Margaret heffernan


----------



## Ponymad1369 (24 August 2016)

Thank you so much for helping. His breeders appeared to have passed away so she won't be able to get information from them. And she put up the pedigree on all breed pedigree. The pony sales are interesting as the last owner bought him about 5 months after he went through that sale. 
Your efforts are much appreciated as well as any more information xx


----------



## Magenta26 (3 May 2017)

Hi,

I have come across this pony recently as he is for sale. Do you have any more information on him please and why he was sold?

Thanks


----------

